# JUNIT und CRUD-Datenbank



## Jass_Hops (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe in einer Firma als Praktikant angefangen und soll nun ein paar Tests schreiben. 
Als Datenbank verwenden sie eine CRUD-Repository wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 
Wie die Testfälle geschrieben werden weiß ich auch, allerdings habe ich noch nie mit einer CRUD-Repository gearbeitet und ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Datenbank für die Tests ansprechen bzw. darauf zugreifen soll .. 

Beispielweise möchte ich testen: 

assertEquals("Max Mustermann", hier eigentlicher der Name der Datenbank. getName (entsprechende ID)); 

Ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich die Verbindung zur Datenbank bzw. zu diesem CRUD-Repository aufbauen muss. 

Kann mit bitte jemand helfen ? 

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Thallius (25. Mai 2018)

CRUD sagt ja erstmal nichts darüber aus was für eine DB benutzt wird. Du solltest also erstmal herausfinden ob es sich um JDBC, Hibernate oder was auch immer handelt und dann die entsprechenden Login Daten bekommen und dann mit den richtigen Frameworks verbinden.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## JuKu (25. Mai 2018)

Um das ganze etwas klarer zu fassen:
*CRUD = Create, Read, Update, Delete
*
Jede Datenbank (bzw. fast jede) ist eine CRUD-Datenbank. Eine Datenbank, die nur Read kann, würde wohl keinen Sinn machen und eher einer Konstante gleichen, als einer Datenbank, die Daten verwalten kann.

So wie es sich anhört arbeitest du mit Spring / Hibernate?


----------



## Jass_Hops (26. Mai 2018)

Ja, richtig ! 
So wie ich mitbekommen habe arbeite ich mit Spring  Meine Arbeitskollegen haben mir auch die Verbindung hergestellt und es funktioniert alles top ! 

Nun hätte ich eine weitere Frage .. 
Ich sollte ein paar ganz einfache Test schreiben, Kunden löschen, bearbeiten oder hinzufügen usw. .. 
Hat auch alles funktioniert aber der Test, der alle Kunden ausgeben sollte lief einfach nicht bzw. ich konnte dazu keinen Test schreiben. 

Theoretisch dachte ich eigentlich an eine Liste, in die ich alle Kunden speicher und dann diese Liste mit "Datenbank.getAll())" vergleiche. Habs aber leider nicht hinbekommen. 

Ist meine Vorgehensweise falsch ? Könnt ihr mir helfen ?


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mai 2018)

Jass_Hops hat gesagt.:


> Hat auch alles funktioniert aber der Test, der alle Kunden ausgeben sollte lief einfach nicht bzw. ich konnte dazu keinen Test schreiben.
> 
> Theoretisch dachte ich eigentlich an eine Liste, in die ich alle Kunden speicher und dann diese Liste mit "Datenbank.getAll())" vergleiche. Habs aber leider nicht hinbekommen.
> 
> Ist meine Vorgehensweise falsch ? Könnt ihr mir helfen ?



Eigentlich klingt das richtig - erwartetes Ergebnis vorhalten, echtes Ergebnis abfragen und vergleichen.
Ob ein und welcher Fehler da ist, ist bei der Beschreibung aber nur Raten


----------

